# Bismark frontosa



## LongIslandCichlid (Mar 18, 2005)

Can any one give me any info on them. photos, what species of frontosa they are? likes dislikes? good bad? price i should pay on 1"-1.5"? thanks for any help


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

Bismark's are from the Tanzanian side of the lake. They have a eye stripe that wrap's around the front of their face, and have a nice blue color to them. Price for F-1 fry at 1.5 inch run's around 8 to 12 dallors. Here are a couple of pictures of my young W.C. colony.


----------



## phish4fun (Dec 30, 2006)

That's a very pretty colony you've got there, Jim. I like their blue faces.


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you. They are a young colony, largest about 6 inch smallest about 4inch. They are starting to spawn and produce some fry.


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Bismarks are often called Mpimbwe without the float. I have a colony of ten. They are very social, no float issues, and the males are not hard on the females.


----------

